# Apistogramma cacatuoides spawn!



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

So I set up a 15 gallon tank for one of my apisto cacatuoides pairs. I used RO water. No other fish in the tank. Extra large sponge filter for filtration and frequent water changes.

So the cacatuoides trio in my 75 gallon show tank spawns. No activity from the dedicated breeding setup, LOL.

I noticed that the male was being more aggressive with the pearl gouramis, but didn't think much of it. But when I saw the yellow female darting at the pearls I knew something was up. That is when I saw the free swimming fry. You can see the aquarium in my journal linked below in my signature. The female spawned in my rock wall on the left.

So I took out the pearls and moved them to another tank. Now I have 7 cardinals and a small SAE in the 75 gallon tank with the trio of apistos. Hopefully the female will be able to raise some fry. She can take them deep into the rocks and out of view, so they can be impossible to find.

I'm excited!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the babies! Mine spawned as well before I had a chance to set up any breeding grounds for them. I wasn't expecting it since all I was using was tap water. I guess the 'cacatuoides' don't need any special attention for breeding, just an opportunity.

-Dave


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

The first batch is at least a week old. I count at least 10 fry which are growing well.

Tonight I noticed that the other female (her territory is on the other side of the tank) is guarding some small free swimmers.

SWEET! DOUBLE SPAWN! :supz:


----------

